# All Slavic: Miles - Killometers short form



## Plus7

I need to translate something like:

10mi [miles]       
10km [kilometers]          
10mph [miles per hour]
10m/s [meters per second]

I am having trouble finding translations for the short form of those words (mi, mph etc), especially when it comes to "miles" and "miles per hour". 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Panceltic

What exactly do you want to translate? The abbreviations are standardised (I suppose), but since we don't use miles, I'm not aware of any abbreviations for this.


----------



## [∞]

I've thought about this a bit more and I'm pretty sure the short forms are identical to the English versions. m/s and m are the SI units for speed and distance respectively and kilometres are merely m with the kilo- prefix, which universally denotes x10^3, so these units will naturally be the same everywhere. Miles and miles per hour are slightly harder since they are not often used in Europe, but this website uses the same abbreviation for mph as English, so presumably this abbreviation works everywhere.


----------



## Plus7

In Greek for mph we use "μαω" (basically the same thing when translated to Greek) and in Russian m/s is м/сек or maybe м/с . So the abbreviations can differ.


----------



## [∞]

Plus7 said:


> In Greek for mph we use "μαω" (basically the same thing when translated to Greek) and in Russian m/s is м/сек or maybe м/с . So the abbreviations can differ.



М/с is the same, just transliterated of course. I'd suggest using м/с for Bulgarian and Ukrainian (and Serbian if you're writing in Cyrillic). But apart from transliterations, SI units are guaranteed to be the same everywhere.


----------



## stobenski

Ukrainian:

10 миль [миль] 
10 км [кілометрів] 
10 миль/год [миль за годину]
10 м/с [метрів за секунду]


----------



## Plus7

Thanks for your replies!

Stobenski, is Ukrainian the same as Russian when it comes to the differences in the word "миль" for the numbers 1,2,3 and 4?


----------



## stobenski

Plus7 said:


> is Ukrainian the same as Russian when it comes to the differences in the word "миль" for the numbers 1,2,3 and 4?



Ukrainian "и" (y) ≠ Russian "и" (i); so Ukrainian "миля, миль" (mylya, mylʼ) ≠ Russian "миля, миль" (milja, mil').

[CODE]Ukrainian:       Russian:

1 миля (mylya) | 1 миля (milja)
2 милі (myli)  | 2 мили (mili)
3 милі (myli)  | 3 мили (mili)
4 милі (myli)  | 4 мили (mili)
[/CODE]

Russian:

10 миль [миль]
10 км [километров]
10 миль/ч [миля в час]
10 м/с [метров в секунду]


----------



## Plus7

Thanks! So the word ending is a bit different, but you still have different endings for 1,2,3,4.


----------



## Plus7

stobenski said:


> Ukrainian "и" (y) ≠ Russian "и" (i); so Ukrainian "миля, миль" (mylya, mylʼ) ≠ Russian "миля, миль" (milja, mil').
> 
> [CODE]Ukrainian:       Russian:
> 
> 1 миля (mylya) | 1 миля (milja)
> 2 милі (myli)  | 2 мили (mili)
> 3 милі (myli)  | 3 мили (mili)
> 4 милі (myli)  | 4 мили (mili)
> [/CODE]
> 
> Russian:
> 
> 10 миль [миль]
> 10 км [километров]
> 10 миль/ч [миля в час]
> 10 м/с [метров в секунду]



Anybody can give me the same for Serbian?


----------



## Panceltic

Serbian:

jedna milja
dve milje
tri milje
četiri milje
pet milja
deset milja


----------



## Plus7

Thanks! I forgot to specify that I want them in Cyrillic. 

And are there just two different forms (milja / milje) and not 3 like in Russian and Ukrainian?


----------



## Panceltic

In Cyrillic that is:

једна миља
две миље
три миље
четири миље
пет миља
десет миља

The "миља" in first case is nominative singular, while with numbers 5 and 10 it is genitive plural. It is written the same, although pronunciation differs: In the genitive plural, the "a" is long.


----------



## Plus7

Thanks! In Serbia do they use the whole word when using this term (e.g. 10 миља) or there is an abbreviation that is more commonly used? (e.g. 10 mi)


----------



## Panceltic

No idea to be fair. Miles are not commonly use anyway, they (and we) use kilometres


----------



## JohnDiGriz

Plus7 said:


> Thanks! So the word ending is a bit different, but you still have different endings for 1,2,3,4.


There are two levels to this:
- Word endings are different in orthography but not in pronounciation: Ukrainian <i> is pronounced the same as Russian <и>, while Ukrainian <и> is close to Russian <ы>
- Endings in this example are pronounced the same in both languages, but underlying morphology is different. Russian uses singular genitive for 2,3,4 and plural genitive for 5+. Ukrainian uses plural nominative for 2,3,4 and plural genitive for 5+. However for many (almost all non-masculine) nouns in both languages nom.pl and gen.sg are the same


----------



## DarkChild

[∞] said:


> М/с is the same, just transliterated of course. I'd suggest using м/с for Bulgarian and Ukrainian (and Serbian if you're writing in Cyrillic). But apart from transliterations, SI units are guaranteed to be the same everywhere.


М/сек means meters per second. At least in Bulgarian. 
I think there's no short form for no miles so it would be мили/сек.


----------

